# clutch issue



## kerryguy (Mar 13, 2013)

new here, I just posted this in "other" forum, this may be a better forum.
Belarus 5370, 75 hp
Ran great all day, pushed down clutch to disengage and tractor kept pulling.
Had to throttle down to stop it.
Took off service plate at bottom of clutch housing and found a release lever not returning when clutch was let up.
Release lever has free play, it seems to have some spring away from throw out bearing.
My service manual doesn't have a clear view of linkage through the release lever.
Should there be a pin out that I can access through service plate, or is this a gauranteed tractor split?
Thanks.
Larry.


----------

